# PTX - Prescient Therapeutics



## KIWIKARLOS (17 November 2006)

Hi guys

Just thought i would see if anyone else has been looking at this stock it has had a few big gains in the last couple months and may have potential to climb even more in the short to medium term.

They are developing a vaccine against HIV, today it got FDA approval for phase 2 trials and is sitting 25% higher. With so much money being poured into this problem (bill gates is ear marking something like 2 billion dollars) perhapes it could grow to be a large company


----------



## Bullion (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Have been watching for a week or so now. My girlfriend's cousin alerted us to it as she bought in (works for a surgery who has bought up big)...

Quite good news and I think has large potential


----------



## billhill (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Have not been watching this stock but interesting as an aids vaccine is the holy grail of medicine today. If it works it will be worth billions. However its much easier said then done, thousands of people have tried and failed so this is very speculative. Has this company been talking with any of the big pharmaceutical companies and who are its biggest shareholders. These should give an inication as to the potential of their vaccine.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

i dont think it proven as in it will work but preclinical trials show a ten fold idecrease in the virus load in patients. Maybe it wont be a vaccine but rather a treatment to give people better quality and length of life.

on top of that they practically have a green light to conduct human trials if it gets over all the other hurdles.

i think it will make gains as long as there is positive news up untill the human trials then its make or break after that.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

I bought this about 2 years ago and sold a few months ago after it was just going no where. Lost patients. he he. Of course just after I sold it went balistic. This new action looks very interesting. Big vol already today. This FDA approval is big!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

hey kennas

you've prob done more research than me, what do you think the chance are of this thing working?


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> hey kennas
> 
> you've prob done more research than me, what do you think the chance are of this thing working?



It's got some good backers now. Even BHP is giving them funding! Governments will be behind them too, so looks like it will get the funds necessary to go forward. Like all drug trials though, if it goes wrong, then the company will be severely effected. They seem to be pretty confident in it by their ann though. Describing it as a 'company maker' puts a bit of pressure on. Does that mean if it doesn't work its a 'company destroyer'   
I wouldn't be putting the house on it and if you think you're doing something potentially good for the planet in investing in it, then it's a good thing IMO. That was my approach when I bought into it previously. It's as philanthropic as I get.   
Getting to this stage of trials is very encouraging, but it's still a speccie. Could do anything.


----------



## billhill (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> you've prob done more research than me, what do you think the chance are of this thing working?




KIWIKARLOS,
I just finished a biomedical degree dealing in microbiology and immunology so i'll give you my opinion on the treatment if you want. First this is the new type of treatment that is gaining a lot of popularity in the biotech industry. In theory the HIV treatment should work and my well be successful early on in the patient however HIV is one of the most rapidly mutaing viruses which means it quickly develops resisitence to drugs and treatments. Thus i wouldn't hold out for much success for the HIV treatment. However i did see that they use this platform of gene therapy against prostate cancer. Cancer i my opinion is where this type of treatment holds the most promise as cancer cell do not mutate the way a virus does. This sort of technique is being developed for many different cancers at the moment and some have had considerable success. Hope that answers some questions


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

thanks mate that does shed some light on the matter.
Would you happen to know of any companies which are using this technology for cancer research.

Currently i have shares in phosphagenics which is a biomed company in melbourne i think they have some good products and ideas in the pipeline including one that has alot of potential to treat cancer.

Does the method you talk about previously work as a treatment or as a prevention of cancer? have you had a look at phosphagenics, they could really go somewhere


----------



## billhill (17 November 2006)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Would you happen to know of any companies which are using this technology for cancer research




Couldn't tell you off the top of my head.



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Currently i have shares in phosphagenics which is a biomed company in melbourne i think they have some good products and ideas in the pipeline including one that has alot of potential to treat cancer.




Actually i really like this company. Can't say much about their cancer treatment because the specifics are unavailable however their drug enhancement is very promising because it can be applied to a whole range of drugs. Plus insulin skin patches could revolutionise treatment for diabetics.



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Does the method you talk about previously work as a treatment or as a prevention of cancer? have you had a look at phosphagenics, they could really go somewhere




It can be used as both as the technique ellicits an immune response as opposed to traditional techniques which interfere with cellular proccesses within the tumor cell. The response triggers immune memory which leads to life long immunity and with no side effects in theory anyway.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2008)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

This went from 3 to 4 cents yesterday, and guess what? Today they bring out an ann.... LOL


ASX Announcement (298) 
8 August 2008

Clinical testing of Virax’s HIV therapeutic vaccine (VIR201) approved in South Africa Virax Holdings Limited (ASX:VHL) today announced that the South African Medicines Control Council have approved the Clinical Trial Application (CTA) for Phase I/IIa testing of VIR201, the Company’s HIV vaccine for the treatment of HIV/AIDS.


High risk, this vaccine business, but imagine if it works?

Up 35% this am.

How about the funders:

*Funding of the trial*

The trial will cost approximately USD 6 million and is funded by a non-profit organisation consisting of a consortium of global and Southern African companies, led by BHP Billiton. Virax acknowledges the importance and support of the members of this syndicate. The donor syndicate includes:

• African Rainbow Minerals Limited
• Anvil Mining Limited
• Assmang Limited
• BHP Billiton Limited
• Gold Fields Limited
• Harmony Gold Mining Company Limited
• Lonmin Plc
• Mitsubishi Materials Corporation
• Nippon Mining and Metals Co. Ltd.
• Paladin Energy Limited
• Rio Tinto Limited, and
• Sumitomo Metal Mining Co. Ltd.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2008)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Crikey! Up to 6c. Doubled in 2 days. Damn I wish I had a cristal ball. 

But of course you can't trade news can you.


----------



## Purple XS2 (17 February 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



kennas said:


> Crikey! Up to 6c.




Suddenly ... 18 months passed. Trials in South Africa are continuing. There's a royalty agreement with a French pharmaceutical (which seems to me to be a bit vague about numbers), and a bit more volume on ASX trades of late,

and shazaam:

_Crikey, closed just above 10c.!_

Glad no-one was in a hurry.

That being said, this one may have something going for it. I've been trading in and out of it for the last couple of weeks, wondering when I should stop fooling around, and hold on for the ride (if there's going to be one : ). These small market cap ($16 M) biotechs can really jump sometimes.

A boardroom radio spiel by the CEO from last December may warrant the attention of those interested: http://www.brr.com.au/event/63196

Disclosure: do not hold at the moment; I'll probably revisit it soon enough.

P.


----------



## Atlas79 (25 February 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

From 9c to 14c without an announcement, but with an ann. pending, got the ASX interested 

I looked into this company and picked up some shares today. What I like is that their South African trial for the HIV vaccine costs $6 million but is not being paid for by shareholders - private donors are funding it.


----------



## Kent1810 (17 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

It is under selling pressure after Transgene's announcement. A case of buy on rumor and sell on fact. No doubt VIR201 will be a company maker for sure.


----------



## Kent1810 (18 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Have anyone here ever posted in HC? One of the most biased forum I ever joined.

If you ever post there, make sure I don't post anything negative on stocks that owned by moderators. They will sure find an excuse to shut you up eventually... Either by suspension or deleted your post.... so beware..


----------



## prawn_86 (22 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Please keep the posts on topic. If you have personal issues to discuss do it via PM

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Kent1810 (22 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



prawn_86 said:


> Please keep the posts on topic. If you have personal issues to discuss do it via PM
> Thanks
> Prawn




Thanks Prawn..

I have just learnt how to PM, so kool mate!. They don't have it in HC

Anyway VHL = Virax ... a small Aussie underdog biotech company with a HIV Therapeutic VIR201 that is currently undergoing phase 2b trial South Africa.

VIR201 is using Virax's Co-X-Gene technology. The same technology that has been sublicensed to a French pharma company Transgene for it's two most advanced therapeutic vaccines TG4010 & TG4001. Both vaccines worth billion dollars to Roche & Novartis as a combined value. We have no idea why Transgene has never mentioned Virax's Co-X-Gene in any of their media reports. Many are pondering the fate of Virax...

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=VHL


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



Kent1810 said:


> Thanks Prawn..
> 
> I have just learnt how to PM, so kool mate!. They don't have it in HC
> 
> ...




Hopefully, some of those major bio-techs will seek further solutions for those suffering in Africa. So many people are going blind in Africa as I type this post.

http://www.orbis.org/Default.aspx?cid=5712&lang=1


----------



## Kent1810 (23 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



GumbyLearner said:


> Hopefully, some of those major bio-techs will seek further solutions for those suffering in Africa. So many people are going blind in Africa as I type this post.
> 
> http://www.orbis.org/Default.aspx?cid=5712&lang=1




Yep,
Investing in Virax has been meeting all my investment criteria. Supporting a cheap and effective mean to fight against HIV in Africa, and be sure make money as well. It's a perfect win-win investment really.

Virax's Co-X-Gene technology has been used successfully for both of Transgene's company maker therapeutic vaccines TG4001 & TG4010. There is no reason why we don't get the same positive results for Virax's HIV therapeutic vaccine VIR201 !!!

Since TG4001 and TG4010 valued at 175million and 700million Euros respectively by Roche & Novartis... Virax market capital is barely trading at 18m AUD atm.. Just think how much Virax will be trading at when the  positive trial results for VIR201 are released in June..

If you were Trangene management, would you let other pharma to take control of the key technology (Co-X-Gene) behide TG4001 & TG4010 ?... No way man .. so think about it..


----------



## Kent1810 (27 March 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Only buy and keep VHL if you do believe in it. If you have to reply on someone's constant reassurance to keep the stock, then that is not the way to trade or invest in it. May as well just sell it and move on.


----------



## Purple XS2 (21 July 2010)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Chart doesn't inspire much confidence, but the stock is tightly held and turnover is low. Since it's dizzy heights of 0.16 (intraday) earlier this year, there's been a steady decline:







"]

VHL chart 2010-07-21

From the company announcements on their South African trials, looks like late July into August is pop or flop.

Disclaimer: I hold, just topped up, today's price under 0.07. 
Disclaimer: I also held a pile of another Aussie HIV-biotech company: Avexa (asx:AVX) which was a flop. Still hold a few, but sold some to feed the cat. So my tipping record on these matters is horrid. 

P.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 February 2012)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Might be due for an announcement soon?

An ok proposition at 1c.


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 February 2012)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Might be due for an announcement soon?
> 
> An ok proposition at 1c.




I'm not aware of any upcoming announcements, but I haven't been trawling through the issued statements all that closely lately.

As may be gathered from the drop in the SP over the time of the last 2 posts, Aug 2010 was a flop. Since the then Virax has been gasping for air, not always successfully.

I don't know if there's any life in this entity or not: I watch for news, on the basis that somebody's trying to keep it afloat as a going concern. Maybe it's just their hobby.

I've seen a few ex-biotechs been gutted into shell companies, and then turned into mining ventures - SLT, BPO. I wonder if Virax isn't going to suddenly start drilling for something somewhere sometime.

As a shell, I think $0.001 or 0.002 is a better proposition than $0.01.

But as a biotech, this is real bottom of the bottom-drawer stuff.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 March 2012)

*Re: VHL - Virax Holdings*

Ann:  Merger with 4G vaccines + CR

Should be in halt but failed to lodge their half year reports so in suspension atm.


----------



## System (15 December 2014)

On December 15th, 2014, Virax Holdings Limited (VHL) changed its name and ASX code to Prescient Therapeutics Limited (PTX).


----------



## redchipcompanies (7 April 2016)

*ASX: PTX - Undervalued Biotech Expected to Complete Three Clinical Trials in 2016  Pr*

Prescient Therapeutics (“PTX,” “Prescient,” or the “Company”) is a clinical stage oncology company developing novel compounds that show great promise as potential new therapies to treat a range of cancers that have become resistant to front-line chemotherapy. The Company’s novel compounds inhibit key tumor survival pathways, inhibiting cancer growth across a variety of cancers including breast, ovarian, leukemia, and multiple myeloma. PTX is currently in a Phase Ib/II trial for breast cancer (partially funded by the U.S. Department of Defense), a Phase Ib trial for ovarian cancer (partially funded by the National Cancer Institute), and expects to initiate a Phase Ib trial for Acute Myeloid Leukemia (AML) in early 2016. The Company’s science/IP comes from Yale University and Moffitt Cancer Center.


----------



## pixel (27 March 2017)

I can see a great deal of optimism and hope for positive outcomes, but the chart still says "SPECCIE!"
Apparently, there was a broker report in one of the daily newspapers; as a result, PTX popped up in today's Top 20 Gainers. Still, it seems worth a speculative buy as long as 10c makes the transition from resistance to holding support. I'm dipping a toe in.


----------



## barney (22 November 2019)

pixel said:


> I'm dipping a toe in.




One of Pixels later posts may he RIP.

Almost hit the button at the close yesterday but Technically I was too late even though I thought it should move again today.

All hindsight now  ...... See how any retrace pans out over the next couple/few weeks.


----------



## Cam019 (30 November 2019)

This is my pick for the December Stock Tipping Competition. Reason being; *PTX* are on track to release the three following PTX-200 results by the end of Q4 2019:

- Complete Phase 2 of PTX-200 in breast cancer
- Complete Phase 1b expanded cohort of PTX-200 AML
- Complete Phase 1b PTX-200 in ovarian cancer

Hopefully some good news on the horizon.


----------



## barney (4 December 2019)

Cam019 said:


> This is my pick for the December Stock Tipping Competition. Reason being; *PTX* are on track to release the three following PTX-200 results by the end of Q4 2019:
> 
> - Complete Phase 2 of PTX-200 in breast cancer
> - Complete Phase 1b expanded cohort of PTX-200 AML
> ...




Back up to 10 cents today …… 

Volume is less on this thrust so a bit hard to know how many legs it might have with the 10.5 cent area generally a tough nut to crack without a gap up … 

Heading in the right direction at the moment though


----------



## Xendragon (21 July 2020)




----------



## System (10 August 2020)

Steven Yatomi-Clarke, CEO of Aussie biotech Prescient Therapeutics (PTX), is holding a special investor briefing online this Wednesday evening 12 August at 7pm AEST.

Steven will discuss:

PTX-100 and PTX-200 trial programmes
Enhancements to Cell Therapy Capabilities and related intellectual property
PTX's next-generation CAR-T asset (OmniCAR) with the global and worldwide licence agreement it has with the University of Pennsylvania.
_This is a live and interactive online session, and participants are encouraged to ask questions._

Register for this free event here: https://reachmarkets.com.au/ptx-investorbriefing/


----------



## tinhat (18 August 2020)

I've just come across this company. They seem to have quite a few programs going for such a small oncology drug developer and it seems they are all fairly early stage - some in animal model testing and at least one phase 1 human trial for one of their treatments. I note the company is currently conducting a share purchase plan. I'm doing some reading on them. The bloke running the show is a biotech entrepreneur/banker.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

AEF is substantial holder.
@tinhat and AEF have sold me.... no koalas hurt by this post.


----------



## barney (27 August 2020)

tinhat said:


> I'm doing some reading on them.




Started writing this post and didnt realise you had already posted FR

Was going to ask  @tinhat thoughts??

A few punters seemed a bit unhappy with the (5.5 cents) SPP

On the flip side their Cash to Market Cap ratio is one that Spec Companies usually only dream about.

I think the "new shares" start trading on Monday 31st August so the SP could get pushed either way. Tempted but might just watch it unfold for a few days.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

there's a webinar in a 'microcaps that are interesting' series: (16 Aug)
https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/0...s-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/

plus the AFR did a big story on 17 Aug:
https://www.afr.com/companies/healt...ing-next-gen-cancer-therapies-20200814-p55lro

So, I'd imagine it wouldn't be too hard to make a simplistic observation or two about trading in PTX shares over the last 2 weeks:


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

A director picked up over a half million shares last Monday.
AEF a substantial holder, is doing well also. Sustainable SP growth.
I hold both. (PTX and AEF)


----------



## System (11 November 2020)

*Prescient Therapeutics (ASX-PTX)
Live Investor Briefing

Thursday, 12th November 11am (AEDT)*

Please join Prescient Therapeutics CEO Steven Yatomi-Clarke for a special live investor briefing.

*Event Details:
Date:* Thursday, 12th November
*Time:* 11am (AEDT)

In the session, Steven will discuss:

The company’s promising pipeline of cancer treatments with two targeted therapies, cell therapy enhancements and CAR-T
Its work in the most exciting area of cancer research “next gen” CAR-T and its OmniCAR platform
A strong balance sheet with $20m in the bank following oversubscribed Share Purchase Plan and Placement
This is a live and interactive session, you simply need an internet connection to participate. Don’t miss out, spots are limited – This is a FREE event.

Book your spot here: https://reachmarkets.com.au/live-investor-briefing-ptx/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2021)

Chimeric IPO: What ASX stockspert Bhavdip143 likes so much about the $35m CAR T play - Stockhead
					

CAR T cell treatment company Chimeric Therapeutics (ASX:CHM) is understood to have easily achieved its IPO target of $35m ahead of its ASX listing Monday.




					stockhead.com.au
				






> Soon to list Chimeric Therapeutics CHM is following in the footsteps of another ASX-listed CAR T cell therapy company, Prescient Therapeutics (ASXTX). The company has a research partnership with the Melbourne-based Peter MacCallum Cancer Centre to produce technology that can complement CAR T treatments. The company’s CAR T cancer treatment reprograms the Chimeric Antigen Receptors (CAR) on the outside of T cells to enable them to better target and eradicate cancer cells within patients.





> Prescient develops personalised medical approaches to cancer including targeted and cellular therapies such as its OmniCar immune receptor platform, an advanced version of its CAR T cancer treatment. The company’s CTE programs aim to create efficacy and efficiency enhancements that are relevant to third parties in the cell therapy field, namely CAR-T, which may incorporate these into their own programs under licence.  Prescient carried out a $6.5m capital raising via a share purchase plan last year to further expand its line of cancer treatments including clinical trials for its PTX 100 and 200 products, and OmniCAR platform.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

Interesting day for this one.
What gives? No news?


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Interesting day for this one.
> What gives? No news?




Most likely being Specced on the expected results in the upcoming Quarterly.  PTX-200 (higher dose level) and PTX-100 results

They have about $17 million in the bank and still under the $100 mill market cap

You still own this one Rock?


Subsequent to the end of the quarter, the Phase 1b clinical study of PTX-200 and cytarabine in patients with acute myeloid leukemia (AML) successfully completed the second cohort at 35 mg/m2 PTX-200 under the modified study protocol, with no dose limiting toxicities observed. The safe completion of this cohort suggests that AML *patients are able to better tolerate the combination* of PTX-200 and cytarabine under the modified protocol. As planned, the study has now progressed to the *next dose level of 45 mg/m2 PTX-200*.

The Phase 1b basket study of PTX-100 in several solid and haematological cancers has recruited patients for the highest dose level of 2,000 mg/m2. As detailed in previous updates, a number of patients remained on the therapy longer than anticipated which has required additional manufacturing. Manufacturing is currently underway and is on schedule. Headline safety *results are expected to be reported in the coming quarter*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Interesting day for this one.
> What gives? No news?



Now 21c  ... the early June 10c to 16c rise has been followed by a mid-June 15c to 22c rise.

A (belated) ASX enquiry elicited the usual responses:
1. No
2. Not Applicable
3. Unaware
4. In Compliance


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

....in the article from Aug last year

CAR-T is a new technique for fighting cancer that trains a patient's own immune system to recognise and attack cancer cells that have resisted standard treatments like chemotherapy or radiation. Using this approach, a person's T-cells are extracted and modified outside the body to produce special structures called chimeric antigen receptors (CARs) on their surface. These receptors are able to recognise and latch onto a specific antigen on a patient's tumour cells when they're re-injected into the body, allowing them to destroy the cells.



> _There's no  question in my mind that it's the future. It's weaponising your own cells. Cells are the problem with cancer and they will be the answer. It's the ultimate killing machine,_ Prescient chief executive Steven Yatomi-Clarke said_.  We're the only listed company in Australia doing CAR-T... and it will be the next generation cell therapy._


----------



## qldfrog (24 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ....in the article from Aug last year
> 
> CAR-T is a new technique for fighting cancer that trains a patient's own immune system to recognise and attack cancer cells that have resisted standard treatments like chemotherapy or radiation. Using this approach, a person's T-cells are extracted and modified outside the body to produce special structures called chimeric antigen receptors (CARs) on their surface. These receptors are able to recognise and latch onto a specific antigen on a patient's tumour cells when they're re-injected into the body, allowing them to destroy the cells.



This one kept popping up in my systems and so far brought some coins in.. let's see


----------



## Stockbailx (7 July 2021)

I wouldn't be selling this just yet, making strong gain since the start of June, bio tech business a bit much for me. But its having a good time!


----------



## System (19 September 2022)

Attend a special investor briefing with Steven Yatomi-Clarke, CEO and MD of Prescient Therapeutics (PTX), this Wednesday, 21 September at 12pm AEST to find out more about their revolutionary cell therapy CAR-T and the company's flagship technology OmniCAR.

Book your spot here: https://bit.ly/3Ud7Mad


----------

